# Troll for bottom - well Trollin' and no not a froum Troll --



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

- although the waters cold now's a great time to go looking for your Cobia spots/Snapper locals.

Use some tricks from the beach last summer and fall and went for a troll( pun intended) Sunday to see if I could find some of those "new spots".

8 miles later two real nice ones. 

Not much relief on the first one - you can see I caught a little bit and worked my way over it - South to NNE... This one looks like a broken up coop - 25' x 10' smear....










Second one made me smile - def a full coop - it doesn't show well in this pic but has 6-7' relief.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That second spot looks like kayak gold! Good lookin structure. 

A couple of my private coops offshore that are older mark just like that. They are spots where 3 coops are chained together


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. What is your guess as to the fish species showing on the screen?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Let me borrow that revo so I can cover some water! I need more spots!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

But 83ft, man you were a clip out there!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

All I see missing is the coords!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapper and Trigger mostly. Dropped the gopro on them on a couple spots - decent vid but not worth posting here...


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

its definitely worth posting!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*How far out?*



Stressless said:


> - although the waters cold now's a great time to go looking for your Cobia spots/Snapper locals.
> 
> Use some tricks from the beach last summer and fall and went for a troll( pun intended) Sunday to see if I could find some of those "new spots".
> 
> ...


How far out to get to 80 feet, I fished mainly offshore PCB and I'm guessing you would need to go 6-7 miles?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ptpainton said:


> How far out to get to 80 feet, I fished mainly offshore PCB and I'm guessing you would need to go 6-7 miles?


Less than 4 off Navarre


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Naahhh there is a great trough off Navarre between the two passes - 80'+ deep within 3 miles but only in some place - at 4 miles you can find 80+ in most troughs - and start to locate natural bottom - the issue is you're 1 hour peddling from the beach in case a T/storm or other pops up.


----------

